# *** A-Glow aka Golden Neutrals ***



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

These thread titles I come up with are just silly, hehe...



























Face:

Revlon Skinlights fluid in Neutral Light
Bare Escentuals foundation in Fairly Light
Estee Lauder Shimmering Face Powder in Light Snow
Maybelline Dream Mousse blush in Mauve (I think!)
Shimpagne MSF

Lips:

Loreal Color Riche lipstick in Sheer Nude #466 (love this!)
Rimmel lipliner in some nude shade
MAC Babied Liplacquer

Eyes: 

Beiging Shadestick
Tan pigment
Jest e/s
Rich Ground Fluidline
Max Factor 2000 Calorie mascara
Spiked eyebrow pencil



And here's a fun Lomo-ized photoshopped pic, just for fun, heheh.


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow your eyes are so pretty!  Good job!  I always really enjoy your looks.


----------



## Joyness (Feb 7, 2007)

oooh gorgeous! *hunts for my rich ground f/l* lol Its such a fresh look, and on a side note love the earrings!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 7, 2007)

gorgeous! i'm so jealous of your eyebrows.


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 7, 2007)

ya, urbeautifulkthxbye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love your fotd's!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 7, 2007)

Man juls dont take this the wrong way. but if i was a dude "ID HIT IT!" lol u look absolutly GOREOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooowza Hubba Hubba..


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 7, 2007)

I forgot to add the ur earring is very pretty


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow, you are glowing! Beautiful.


----------



## user79 (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Man juls dont take this the wrong way. but if i was a dude "ID HIT IT!" lol u look absolutly GOREOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wooooooooowza Hubba Hubba.._


----------



## poppy z (Feb 7, 2007)

you're so beautiful!!!! I love the makeup you've done on eyes, lips...all: that's so perfect. And your earings are so pretty!!!


----------



## ShuShu Fontanah (Feb 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Simi (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Joyness* 

 
_oooh gorgeous! *hunts for my rich ground f/l* lol Its such a fresh look, and on a side note love the earrings!_

 

Yeah:ilike: ,


----------



## mzcelaneous (Feb 7, 2007)

Geez, you should really take cosmetics as a career. You do a fantastic job!


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 7, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## MacMonster (Feb 7, 2007)

nice as usual! gimme your earrings, lady. And self portrait taking skills!


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 7, 2007)

This is perfect on you. You are quite gorgeous!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Feb 7, 2007)

COULD YOU PLEASE DO A TUT FOR THIS LOOK?!!! pretty please? i LOVE it!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 7, 2007)

you are simply beautiful!  love the look!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 7, 2007)

You look gorgeous as always ! I always love seeing your posts. I'm a fairly light in Bare Minerals too but I look so much paler than you =(.


----------



## User34 (Feb 7, 2007)

You Look Great  =)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 7, 2007)

wow, this is just WOW - stunning!!


----------



## ethereal (Feb 8, 2007)

gorgeous, as always


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Feb 8, 2007)

Love the natural look on you!  Everything you do is just beautiful!


----------



## Pei (Feb 8, 2007)

Repeated post


----------



## Pei (Feb 8, 2007)

Ur hair is gorgeous & u look so exotically beautiful.


----------



## mistella (Feb 8, 2007)

Your skin looks amazinggggg


----------



## sensuelle (Feb 8, 2007)

gosh i love your skin. its so smooth and glowy. *sigh*


----------



## Nikki0211 (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow, you look gorgeous! I really love this look on you.


----------



## aizacity (Feb 8, 2007)

very pretty!


----------



## user79 (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you, all.


----------



## Jayne (Feb 8, 2007)

you're really beautiful !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always enjoy your looks


----------



## chrisantiss (Feb 8, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## linkas (Feb 8, 2007)

Lovely!!


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 8, 2007)

pretty.i love the eyes


----------



## tsukiyomi (Feb 8, 2007)

Very pretty! I must get Revlon Skinlights ASAP.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 8, 2007)

This is the PERFECT neutral face. Gorgeous..


----------



## delovely (Feb 9, 2007)

love those eyes!


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 9, 2007)

gorgeous!!!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 9, 2007)

ZOMIGOSH!!!! you look so beautiful and glowy, I love your fotds please post more!!!!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 9, 2007)

You're so pretty, I'm jealous


----------



## p3nut (Feb 10, 2007)

Beautiful! the colors really do make your skin and overal face glow. you look gorgeous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





xo.


----------



## always.27 (Feb 10, 2007)

wow what effect is the last pic? you look GORGEOUS.


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

you're skin is so flawless! soooo pretty!


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *always.27* 

 
_wow what effect is the last pic? you look GORGEOUS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's a bunch of different things actually, including a Lomo effect, I just messed around til I got something I like. Which is actually the best way to learn more things in Photoshop!


----------



## snexce (Feb 15, 2007)

you have beautiful eyes! love the makeup.


----------



## macface (Feb 15, 2007)

you have pretty eyes.


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 15, 2007)

GOSH!
Your lips are perfect!
I'll be getting that lipstck tomorrow!!!!

You're beautiful!


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Feb 15, 2007)

Wait does that loreal lip color still exist???
It's pretty but I don't see it online!


----------



## user79 (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaimelynn83* 

 
_Wait does that loreal lip color still exist???
It's pretty but I don't see it online!_

 
I'm not sure, it may have been limited edition. It was displayed with a few other products on a Scarlett Johanson for L'Oreal display.


----------



## Pascal (Feb 16, 2007)

you are so beautiful as always


----------



## ndn_chicka (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the look Karm....gorgeous as always


----------



## MissCreoula (Feb 16, 2007)

You look stunning!! Your skin always looks flawless & I really like this combo on you!! Looks like your glowing from within!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 17, 2007)

I seriously don't think there is a look on you that isn't absolutely gorgeous :-D


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn girl...ur gorgeous...neutrals never looked so sexy


----------



## ViVaMac (Feb 18, 2007)

Luminous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But glow on you is not trashy or "gras", is just wahooouu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know, i'm not a english writer (thanks the smileys) ^^


----------



## asian_eyes (Feb 19, 2007)

You are divine!


----------



## Niki (Feb 21, 2007)

where are the fotos??? i can`t see it :-( :-( it was deleted??


----------



## readyformycloseup (Feb 22, 2007)

AWw I can't see it. I'm always in love with your looks though so I'm sure it's hot. I'd hit it too!! lol


----------



## siempredescalzo (Feb 22, 2007)

Noooo! The photobucket overbandwidth pic o DOOM! I wish to see the pretty!


----------



## user79 (Feb 22, 2007)

No it's not been deleted, the bandwidth has been exceeded for this month. They will be up again by March. 

I'll try to host my pics at a few different places now so my bandwidth doesn't get caned. :-/


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2007)

God, how come did I miss this one!! This is a beautiful makeup, you look radiant Julia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks to you and your FOTDs, I've bought Richground fluidline & I love it!! 

May I ask you the name of the shop where you've bought your earings? I try to find some original ones and I love those with feathers, and I totally fell in love with yours


----------



## ivorygleam (Jul 25, 2007)

flawless! lips are perfection


----------



## makeupgal (Jul 25, 2007)

So very pretty!  You have the prettiest lips.


----------



## marieeve2010 (Jul 25, 2007)

:ilike:you're so beautifull!


----------



## sincola (Jul 25, 2007)

Gorgeous glowy skin, as always. I love that dewy finish that you give to all your makeup looks!!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Jul 25, 2007)

OMG GIrl....I must tell you that I had drifted away from neutrals until I ran across your posts on this site.  Now I am totally obsessed with copying your color choices.  THANKS!!!


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Jul 25, 2007)

You are such a beautiful woman. I love your eyes


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 26, 2007)

You are absolutely gorgeous, no joke!


----------



## belldandy13 (Jul 26, 2007)

you are such a knockout!  i love your work!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Jul 26, 2007)

That's so gorgeous. You look so... radiant. Pretty!


----------



## zori (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful look.


----------



## LadyBlue (Jul 26, 2007)

Wowwwwww!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love so much this look!!!!!


----------

